# VSL #3



## funnigurl13 (Jul 2, 2015)

It was recommended that I try VSL #3 to straighten out my "unstable" gut. My biggest complaint is gas, bloating, with some constipation and nausea. It is pricey, but hopefully worth it. I was forewarned I may feel worse before I feel better. Anyone have experiences with this formula? I haven't been on probiotics in quite a while because I wasn't certain they did much for me.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Dave Smith (Sep 20, 2015)

did u try it ??????


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I have been using VSL#3 for many years after it was first prescribed by my gastroenterologist. I occasionally used it when I was having a flare. It turned D into C.

Now I use it daily. It works exceptionally well at relieving D, but not so much for abdominal pain.

It is pricey, but I feel worth it.

Jeff


----------



## funnigurl13 (Jul 2, 2015)

Yes, I've been on it ever since my first post. I'm not noticing any relief, but my symptoms are also hugely influenced by mental hang-ups and anxiety. I'm going to bring it up to my doctor this week. I have no problem continuing, but I agree I'm still having the gas and pain.


----------



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

I think we all should follow fermented probiotic drinks, they help much better n natural way n with pills can b much helpfull.. I use milk kefir, good relief in jus one week, i cn tolerate lil spicy food also now. Not much gas n mainly mucus is nt visible now in stools..


----------



## AllStrZ (May 6, 2006)

Can you update us on how you were on VSL #3?

I am contemplating purchasing it or Lovebug "Heres the Skinny"... Not sure which one I should get.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I have been taking it for 40 days. It is not the solution as I am still suffering, but it may be helping.


----------

